# Embryos arresting at morula stage on day 5



## LizzyTB (Sep 3, 2015)

Hi
We have had 2 failed ivf attempts. On the first one I produced 33 eggs of which 16 fertilised. On embryo transfer day (day 5) only 2 were left and these had only got to morula stage. They were both transfered but no joy. 
After this cycle we changed clinics and husband had a DNA fragmentation test which showed he had ~39 % fragmentation. We were advised to have IMSI on our next cycle.  We have just had another attempt at IVF and did use IMSI. This time I produced 19 eggs of which 10 were mature enough for IMSI. Of these 7 fertilised. On day 3 we had 3 that were looking good and 3 that were growing slower so they decided to try and go to blastcyst stage. On transfer day there were only two left and these were still at the morula stage. It was agreed that we would give them another day to see if they made it to blastcyst. Unfortunately they arrested.
We are at a loss of what to do next and just wondered if anyone had been in a similar situation. Any advice gratefully received


----------



## Charlotte022 (May 14, 2012)

I have moved this here as I feel that you might get a better response good luck x


----------



## ~Sapphire~ (Apr 14, 2008)

Hi Lizzy,

Sorry to read this has happened to you    We always struggled to get blastocysts - very few of our embryos made it and they were never very good quality when they did.  I do however have two children - one from a day 2 transfer and one from a day 3 transfer.  I wonder sometimes if they are better in a bit earlier.  Good luck for the future  

S xx


----------



## dededar (Sep 17, 2014)

Lizzy I'm sorry to hear this happened to you iv just had a similar experience. Perfect fertilisation with 13 eggs,12 left on day 3 although 6 where slow and 6 between 6-8 cells. All we had on day 5 was 4 compacting morulas. We transferred 2 and had no frosties. This resulted in chemical. Iv started a huge amount of suplements this week and will completely revamp my diet in hopes of getting better results next time. It's so heartbreaking not knowing if it will ever go well.

Sapphire we spoke before about the plummeting e2 levels it's interesting that happened to you and you also struggle to get to blast.. I think I'm gonna have a day 3 next time. I'm finding it hard to believe my eggs are bad at age 27 ! :-(


----------



## Teeinparis (Sep 15, 2013)

I have had a similarish issue - no matter how many eggs we get we got near perfect fertilisation - but then they die off or go more slowly from day 3.  It is part of the sperm and MFI - unfortunately for woman like us it is about playing the numbers and odds and most likely will take you more cycles.  It took me five.  I always got one or two Blasts but they were early for the most part.  We did imsi.  This helps.


----------



## LizzyTB (Sep 3, 2015)

Thanks for all the comments, helps to know others are having similar problems. Forgot to mention in my first post that I have PCOS so not sure if it is a sperm or egg problem or both 😑 
I am currently trying to lose a bit of weight and eat healthier to see if this helps and I have also started to take royal jelly and coenzyme q10 supplements. Does anyone have any further suggestions on things we could try or any other tests we could consider? We have our follow up appt next week so depending on what they may say we may give ivf another go next year which may be our last attempt.


----------



## Teeinparis (Sep 15, 2013)

Very quick but it is debated if I have PCOS too.  Get metformin


----------



## FlyingCat (Jan 23, 2011)

Sounds like classic sperm problems, see if you can get your DH in front of a decent urologist and or whether you can get high dose antibiotics prescribed for him to try and improve things (also get him on proceed for the antioxidant effects.


----------



## dededar (Sep 17, 2014)

I have pcos too and at my review they said it's more likely the eggs in my case.. But with ur Dna results in the sperm it's most likely that. Or possibly a flight but of both. Frustrating isn't it! Definatly get metformin if you are not already on it and I also recommend ubiquinol it is the pure version of coq10 it's more expensive but the body absorbs it quicker and it's more effective.


----------

